# Corn snake average age



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I've just lost my almost 15 year old male corn snake McKay, is this a good age for a corn or could he have lived for longer?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

That's a decent age, I lost a corn snake last year, she was 20.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about McKay, 15 years is a good age.

I was wondering the same thing, as l read so many different " average lifespans" for corn snakes. 3 out of my 7 corns are geting older now. I have a 12 year old female, that looks younger than my 11 year old male - he somehow looks and feels old and creaky; and another 11 year old male that looks, feels and behaves much younger than he is, so there is quite a marked difference in them. 

I guess 15 is a good age, average is supposed to be somewhere between 12- 15, but l know there are much older corns than that around, too. Most corn snakes certainly wouldn't live that long in the wild.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I know a few folk who have corns that are in their 20's. Ours is around 14 now.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

So sorry to hear about McKay

Our oldest corn snake was coming up for its 25th birthday when he died. We'd had him since he was 8 weeks old and he'd had never been ill. He developed a blood filled lump several months before his death. The reptile vet said it was age related (just like older humans bruise more easily and badly). 

The rest have been rescues of unknown age and were badly kept prior to us taking them on. 2 of our 3 rescues passed away, by which time we'd had them over 10yrs. Our current rescue we've had for 4yrs and believe her to be around 10yrs old now.


----------

